# Using the Milwaukee MA884 digital wine refractometer for beer



## Ballaratguy (20/5/22)

I have the Milwaukee MA884 and was wondering if anyone else has one
I take both the Brix and ABV when first pitching the wort (SG) and then take readings to establish end of fermentation so I again get Brix and potential ABV
When I take the Brix readings I use brewersfriend Brix conversion to get a normal hydrometer reading, which I record as well
I’m wondering if I should subtract the hydrometer reading to get the FG figures (and ABV) or just take the Milwaukee figures?


----------



## razz (20/5/22)

I have one, I use it during a brew session as it’s a lot faster than cooling down 100ml of wort for the flask hydrometer. I use the flask hydrometer during fermentation as I like to sample the beer as it’s fermenting.


----------



## Ballaratguy (20/5/22)

So do I Just get some into a glass and use the dropper to do the MA 884 sample put the rest in the Hydrometer tube and drink what’s left (then drink what’s I. The hydrometer tube after getting the reading


----------



## Ballaratguy (20/5/22)

So you rely on the hydrometer reading for your ABV a calculation?


----------



## duncbrewer (20/5/22)

I have an 884 as well. No I don't rely on the ABV reading at all. It assumes far too much attenuation will occur of your wort. If you could know how much attenuation your yeast was going to give you could use that factor on the alcohol estimate to reestimate the potential ABV more accurately.
I just use the Brix and then the tools in Brewfather to work out the OG and then the compensating tool for FG and abv. I did check in the past with hydrometer as well and then use the tools but the readings are the same so I bother less now.

I just take my first wort or post sparge or end of boil reading with the dropper and then put that on the glass and get the Brix.

I only use the hydrometer if I'm bothered for an OG and take that in the fermenter so nothing to drink from collection jar. Or do a final gravity when it's been kegged as the ispindel and 884 tell me its done fermenting and the 884 is bang on with tool for FG and ABV.


----------



## razz (21/5/22)

Ballaratguy said:


> So you rely on the hydrometer reading for your ABV a calculation?


Yep


----------

